# my new cocodriles



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

yeasr back i had a caiman but unfortunally i had to give it away right now i was looking for some cocodriles not caimans an i just got it take a look


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

daMMM these things R Nice sh*t
making me wanna get one soon sh*t ha
these guys active?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

yes they are very active ,


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cute babys..

now lets see your wallet, you must be filthy rich or just extremely stupid.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

lol i think im stupid as the people who call some one stupid......


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> lol i think im stupid as the people who call some one stupid......


 ........enough is said.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope you plan on housing those animals appropriately. Most people do not...


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

bet that pal...... for now they are tiny im planing to create a good home on my back garden for them


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

what do you feed them?


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Sheit man thats badass.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Rigger said:


> what do you feed them?


 fishes mostly small fishes gold fishes gave the m some tilapia cichlid etc etc and some local fishes that are called here charales


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Lagartos son muy guapos! What are these charales?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

okay thats very cool............how much did you pay for them?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sounds good, then!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet what type of enclosure you got planned for them?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

acestro said:


> Lagartos son muy guapos! What are these charales?


 charales are local river fishes i use them some times to feed my pygos and serras


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> okay thats very cool............how much did you pay for them?


 400 mexican pesos for each animal thats around 35 to 40 us dollars..


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sweet what type of enclosure you got planned for them?


 right now i got them on my turtle tank im buidling a reptile medium sie tank for them when they got big im going to build a pound on my back yard


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

please take those pics from your Sig, thats extremely annoying.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Big deal he likes his pets, Peacock.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> please take those pics from your Sig, thats extremely annoying.


lol first you tell me im stupi second you tell me to rmove my pics two words for you son f*ck you lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Big deal he likes his pets, Peacock.


 big deal is right.. its extremely annoying.. those are big pics, not if they where small like 1/3rd that size it would be cool.. but he has them at full size.. thats really annoying.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

each pic has 252 x 189 pixels .-. probaly ist your pc here are less than medium size pics


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont see any problems w/ the pics in his signature


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Peacock said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Big deal he likes his pets, Peacock.
> ...


 So is your spelling but we don't complain.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

let him do what he wants with his sig...

they look great








just dont flush them down the toilet :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

now peacock has to show how childish he is by posting a few pics in his signature that are bigger than the ones in ALLIGATORMEX's signature.

what point eactly are you trying to make by doing this :rock:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm reaaaally confused, you just put two pics of the same size in your sig Peacock.
What is going on here?

To be honest, it does clutter up a thread to have pics in the signature, I've tried it before too. To be diplomatic you both have cool pics to show!









Both good members, let's make peace!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

you sure taught him a lesson peacock :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Ironically his spelling was perfect in that quote!









Hopefully we can get back to the archosaurs...


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

cayman are interesting to watch but hell they get to be like 6 feet dont they?? You would need a decent sized enclose for them when full grown and you better just hope that they continue getting along.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i got plenty of room for them and more animals lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Big deal he likes his pets, Peacock.
> ...


 Technically your pics are bigger....making them more annoying than his.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow Neal im surprised you would lower your standards lol. What does it prove by doing the same thing he is?

Nice Crocs BTW


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow Neal im surprised you would lower your standards lol. What does it prove by doing the same thing he is?
> 
> Nice Crocs BTW


 im going to show everyone how annoying it is to let people have giant pics in their sigs.

eventualy the 56k people will start to get frusterated.. ect ect.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

who cares, just let it go


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice crocs, and the pics in his sig aren't even big, stop crying...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

peacock u are cool , but sometimes u get your panties in a not about dumb stuff, then do exactly wut he is doing, by being also anoying, u could prob just be like, dude that is annoying the hell out of me on pm and he would change it instead of making a bid deal out of it,


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You know, it really annoys me how people shoot each other.

.... where's my gun?...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

haha


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

LMFAO damn the last pic of arnold from black and white rulezzzz ajajajajajajaajajajaj i still remember that tv program


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

hahahahah


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> haha


 You da man Mr. Freeze.
























I can't even tell you how much that made me laugh! 
I remember the show too!

Whatchu talkin' bout Peacock?


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

who doesnt remember the good ole ''' what are you talking about willys.'' lmfao


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> who doesnt remember the good ole ''' what are you talking about willys.'' lmfao


 Isn't that "What you Talkin about Willis?"

Damn the pain of growing up in the Regan era.

Bring's back flashbacks of all kinds of bad TV,
Like ALF and Growing pains.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> ALLIGATORMEX said:
> 
> 
> > who doesnt remember the good ole ''' what are you talking about willys.'' lmfao
> ...


 actually poly it's "whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis?"

diffrent strokes is a great show


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> ALLIGATORMEX said:
> 
> 
> > who doesnt remember the good ole ''' what are you talking about willys.'' lmfao
> ...


 you got that right my spelling mistake remember im not american lol


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


>










That was cool


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

lmao that one rocks too


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

WOW!


----------

